# lin sil die dar: Ninjas need help



## sojobow (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey guys, anyone here familiar with the JKD theory of and technique called Lin Sil Die Dar (I think)?  A few Ninjas at this site:

Interception of attacking weapons ? Triangulation? 
http://www.budoseek.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=6596

need someone knowledgeable with the theory to explain it to us.  Also, how Lin Sil Die Dar relates to Interception.  When you read post 1 - 14, you'll see our delima.  Thanks guys.  Hoping we hear from you soon.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 25, 2004)

Lin Sil Die Dar is essentially attacking to defend.  For example, when dealing with an incoming strike, one method may be block or parry, then strike.  Lin sil die dar theory suggests that the parry and strike happen at the same time, as one gross motion, as opposed to two.  It can even happen with one hand, as a properly directed, slightly arced bil gee, coupled with a slight movement off the line of attack, for example.

So, yes, it can also be used as an intercept, if it is the incoming strike you should choose to attack, however, that isn't necessarily a component of the concept.

Does that help clarify things?


----------



## sojobow (Aug 26, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Lin Sil Die Dar is essentially attacking to defend. For example, when dealing with an incoming strike, one method may be block or parry, then strike. Lin sil die dar theory suggests that the parry and strike happen at the same time, as one gross motion, as opposed to two. It can even happen with one hand, as a properly directed, slightly arced bil gee, coupled with a slight movement off the line of attack, for example.
> 
> So, yes, it can also be used as an intercept, if it is the incoming strike you should choose to attack, however, that isn't necessarily a component of the concept.
> 
> Does that help clarify things?


Helps a lot, and thanks for the assistance in advance.  Allow me to put forth an example:

An attacker attempts to strike with a high right cross punch to your nose;
You move off line to your left, do not attempt to block, parry or defend against the right cross, but instead;
You simply strike the attacker's hanging rib with your own right hand.

Could this also be an example of the use of Lin Sil Die Dar?  You will note that no *interception *is involved in this example.


----------



## achilles (Aug 26, 2004)

Lin sil die da is not interception.  There are three basic timings for a counter:   1) After the opponent's attack(riposte), 2) durring the opponent's attack (lin sil die da) or 3) before the opponent's attack (the stop hit).  Now really it can be broken down further: attack on preparation, attack on development, attack on completion, attack on withdrawl, etc.  but in essence, the stop hit is an offensive action intended to beat the opponent to the punch (or kick).  Lin sil die da is executed slightly later (which requires some type of defensive movement) and is timed to strike at the same time as your opponent's attack would have scored.  Classically lin sil die da refers to wing chun like tools (four corner parries/five gates, sliding leverage, etc.) but can be expanded conceptually to include simultaneous evasion and hitting  or even limb destructions in certain situations.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 26, 2004)

sojobow said:
			
		

> Helps a lot, and thanks for the assistance in advance. Allow me to put forth an example:
> 
> An attacker attempts to strike with a high right cross punch to your nose;
> You move off line to your left, do not attempt to block, parry or defend against the right cross, but instead;
> ...


Gee, I'm really not certain.  What's getting me is the lack of parry... I'm not sure as to whether a defensive component is necessary or not.  What I can say is that I would naturally parry anyway, as a check.  It's just how I move.


----------



## achilles (Aug 26, 2004)

If you were to hit him BEFORE his technique has been delivered, then it is an interception.  Sometimes you angle as you are intercepting, but the timing is such that you hit him before he can finish his strike.


----------



## sojobow (Aug 30, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Gee, I'm really not certain. What's getting me is the lack of parry... I'm not sure as to whether a defensive component is necessary or not. What I can say is that I would naturally parry anyway, as a check. It's just how I move.


In some instances, the defensive component is necessary.  In other instances, it may not be necessary.  If your defense is to attact him simultaneously and away from his strength, then no parry is necessary.  It will only serve as an unnecessary motion.  However, if your defense choice it to occupy the same space as he is occupying, a parry is necessary.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 30, 2004)

sojobow said:
			
		

> In some instances, the defensive component is necessary. In other instances, it may not be necessary. If your defense is to attact him simultaneously and away from his strength, then no parry is necessary. It will only serve as an unnecessary motion. However, if your defense choice it to occupy the same space as he is occupying, a parry is necessary.


Actually, I was referring to the necessity of a defensive component to actually be characterized as lin sil die dar.  Whether a defensive component is necessary combatively is, of course, determined by the situation. :asian:


----------



## sojobow (Sep 2, 2004)

Pardon.  My mistake.  Good info regardless.


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 2, 2004)

Does everything have to be a 'move'. ;P


----------

